# Lip Thing



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

ammonia - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrate - It read 0 today, but I am not sure if it was done properly. The filter is established and cycled. I will retest and post tomorrow.

After feeding today, I noticed this on one of my reds lips. It is red and sort of bumpy. What is it? What can I do? and What causes it?









I will retest my water, and try to get another couple of clear photos tomorrow.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

This might sound stupid, but it almost looks like a blood blister. Maybe one of his tank-mates grabbed hold of him during the frenzy?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Does it look like blood? Thats what Im seeing.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay so I tested again today.

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10
pH - 8(This is normal pH for me).

It looks like it could be that, it's a bit darker today, almost purple.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I can safely say-I have never seen something like this before....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

one of my old reds had that before, might be from bumping into the glass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A chimple could be opossible, however they are usually at the front of the lip and that appers to the side.
Is he agressive and rubs it or shows any discomfort from it? (scratching...)


----------

